# xtra ugly



## barry richardson (Oct 22, 2015)

I've been in a flurry of productivity lately, I understand it gets tiring coming up with something nice to say every time so don't worry about it, a "like" if your so inclined, will do nicely, just want to share for your viewing pleasure. This was a burly and termite riddled chunk of carob that I found. There were a lot of termite tracks packed with dirt so it was no fun to turn. After turning, I got most of the remaining dirt out with a dremel and small burr. I'm not sure if the burl was there first, or the tree reacted to the termite attack by forming burls, any how, it made for a pretty cool effect. Some of the voids are natural and some caused by termites. About 11"x 11". Finished with poly....

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Sprung (Oct 22, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I've been in a flurry of productivity lately, I understand it gets tiring coming up with something nice to say every time so don't worry about it, a "like" if your so inclined, will do nicely, just want to share for your viewing pleasure.



Truth is, Barry, seeing your work never gets old. You're definitely a master at this. Your forms are spot on. Your finishes appear to be flawless. Your wood selection is great. And you have an uncanny ability to take pieces of wood that most would overlook as being too challenging and turn them into works of art and craftsmanship.

In short, keep posting them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 11 | Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 22, 2015)

Another righteous piece, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 22, 2015)

Nothing ugly about that ... at least, not now you've worked on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 22, 2015)

This is one of my favorites that you've done! Super!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2015)

Barry, you're right, that is extra ugly. You still have my address right? Just send that thing to me and I'll put it in the middle of my ugly mantle, because that's where it belongs! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ClintW (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow! Just amazing! My only thought is a lighter background. I think it would make the dark voids pop. 
Just a thought

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 22, 2015)

Once again I have nothing nice to say about your work. you never stop with the awesome work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 22, 2015)

Very unique with all the voids and very classy looking

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2015)

I can't stop drooling whenever you post up stuff like this.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 23, 2015)

I didn't hit the "like" went for the way cool I stead cause it is man! 

Keep em coming!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 23, 2015)

Wonderful imagination and beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 23, 2015)

Very cool! Reminds me of jarrah or one of those gummy Aussie burls, and the shape is sweet!

I wish I could find a little of that turning motivation that you've got...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 23, 2015)

Well done Barry. I echo docs comments on resembling an aussie burl, gummy something or other. I also echo his comments about getting a bit more turning motivation. Work has kept me from spending much free time in the shop and I've just started doing a bit more, but seeing you cranking these beauties out helps spur some motivation.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 23, 2015)

Fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I understand it gets tiring coming up with something nice to say every time so don't worry about it,



Propitiously executed. Comely. Heady. Your plucky nerves of steel have wrought yet another uncommonly dapper masterpiece.

Me and @Tclem have no idea what I just said, but I have never said it before.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 23, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I've been in a flurry of productivity lately, I understand it gets tiring coming up with something nice to say every time so don't worry about it, a "like" if your so inclined, will do nicely, just want to share for your viewing pleasure. This was a burly and termite riddled chunk of carob that I found. There were a lot of termite tracks packed with dirt so it was no fun to turn. After turning, I got most of the remaining dirt out with a dremel and small burr. I'm not sure if the burl was there first, or the tree reacted to the termite attack by forming burls, any how, it made for a pretty cool effect. Some of the voids are natural and some caused by termites. About 11"x 11". Finished with poly....
> View attachment 90093 View attachment 90094 View attachment 90095 View attachment 90096


dang ,why did you leave so many of those ugly bark pockets,if you cared at all you would have gotten rid of them. I expect more and better of you next time man! LOL sweet pc i Love the collar treatment

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 23, 2015)

It takes a healthy portion of vision mixed with a massive dose of initiative to select a blank like that and see it through to the end. Hats off you you just for that. Then the end result is fantastic. Nice job man. I'll take a LFRB of that initiative / vision concoction. Just send me your Pay Pal info

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

